
The Difference Between Introverts and Extroverts, in One Simple Chart - known
http://www.huffingtonpost.in/2016/10/10/the-difference-between-introverts-and-extroverts-in-one-simple/
======
clifanatic
I like quiet working spaces and spending time alone... whenever I see charts
like this, though, I wonder if it isn't the case that _everybody_ would like
the luxury of being an "introvert" and those of us (me included) who label
ourselves that way are just excusing selfish behavior? Or are there really
people who shudder at the thought of being alone, concentrating deeply on a
single problem, and work in silence?

~~~
terrywilcox
Given that we introverts are a minority, I'm not sure how you've managed not
to notice those people who hate silence and solitude.

Perhaps you've spent too much time alone?

------
SnacksOnAPlane
Yeah, I don't think this is quite right. I think the only real difference is
whether you charge yourself up by spending time alone (with books or
something) or spending time with other people. I'm talkative in meetings and
enjoy talking with groups of people, but I'm depleted by it and need to
recharge by being alone.

------
hobarrera
What am I if I fit into half of the left statements, and half of the right
ones?

~~~
Eridrus
Then we know this link is garbage and shouldn't be upvoted.

